# shipping from UK to dubai



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all
We're due to move out mid Jan. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a reliable shipping company to transport some furniture and boxes of kitchen and dining items?
Also before moving should we arrange a will?
A lot to do in 11 weeks but looking forward to the adventure!
Thanks


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Pickfords are good


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Whereabouts in Scotland are you coming from?


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks! Perth area x


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't go wrong with these guys: Welcome to Shore Porters : Trust us to deliver...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Also before moving should we arrange a will?


I take it "we" includes a wife.

In one word, YES.

In more words, the law here is that in case the man passes, all assets go to the first born male child.

Having a will already drafted and registered can go a long way towards smoothing things over...


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes I'm the wife! Will get on the case. Thanks for help!


----------



## PaulF (Mar 17, 2011)

Pickfords did a good job for me, just make sure they pack everything properly. Three speakers of mine were damaged but I am now getting new ones via insurance


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou! Having a selling frenzy in the hope of getting rid if junk! Is surprising what goes!


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Me too...*



Scottishnewbie said:


> Thankyou! Having a selling frenzy in the hope of getting rid if junk! Is surprising what goes!


I'm moving over in January to join my husband who has been in UAE since September. I've been recommended white and company as movers who seem very professional and reasonable. We are storing some heirloom furniture with them at significant less cost than other companies and bringing some personal stuff. I'm also just about to start clearing house, great joy! 

Im moving from Aberdeenshire, Good luck with the move. 

Janet


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou!
We don't know where we're going house wise yet...
Do you have family?
It's a bit of a thought trying to decide what to bring. House is furnished but would be good to have of our bits.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Thankyou!
> We don't know where we're going house wise yet...
> Do you have family?
> It's a bit of a thought trying to decide what to bring. House is furnished but would be good to have of our bits.


Hi we have just got an apartment in Dubai marina. It was quite an effort! I was over in September and looked at loads but the one we wanted wasn't willing to negotiate on price (difference was 10 k aed). As far as I know it is still vacant. My husband continued and gets the keys today. Yes, we have family but they have left home (one studying) so will be visitors. 
We are still deciding on what to take over- some or all?? Think we might leave our house furnished for renting and buy new/second hand. 
Janet


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey
We're hoping to rent house out here too. Will need to get on the case!
We have a baby who will be one next month so prob a good time to be doing this! Seems getting into a good school is a tough one in Dubai.. with waiting lists. I'm a teacher and would ideally work. Been off on mat leave since Aug 2010 due back in dec but don't think I'm going back at all now. Think would like to work in Dubai help with meeting folk so also need to do a whole load of paperwork for that too....
Is an exciting time but can see the next few weeks being a bit of a headache at times!
Gillian


----------



## LCass (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anyone used Dolphin Movers? They promise a lot on their website, just wondering if it's worth it...


----------

